# Long-haired cat



## silver frog

Greetings,

How do you say "*longhaired cat*" in Dutch? A long-haired cat is _any_ cat with long fur, no matter the breed. 

Could it possibly be "langhaar kat"? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

silver frog said:


> Could it possibly be "langhaar kat"?


 

bravo


----------



## silver frog

Thank you!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

" langharige kat" would be possible too though..

Same difference as in "longhair cat" and "longhaired cat".


----------



## Ktke

I think 'langharige kat' is much better then 'langhaar kat'.
Does anyone ever say the latter? 

Edit: Come to think of it: maybe I would say 'langhaar', but without the 'kat' behind it.
As in: 'Is het een kortharige kat?' 'Nee, het is een langhaar.'


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ktke said:


> I think 'langharige kat' is much better then 'langhaar kat'.
> Does anyone ever say the latter?
> 
> Edit: Come to think of it: maybe I would say 'langhaar', but without the 'kat' behind it.
> As in: 'Is het een kortharige kat?' 'Nee, het is een langhaar.'


 
I agree, but when I googled "langhaar kat" it seemed to me the official name.


----------



## Grytolle

"Langhaarkat" zou misschien mogelijk zijn.


----------



## limonade

ik vind 'langhaar kat' ook meer als een soort ras klinken
en 'langharige kat' is eender welke kat die lang haar heeft.


----------

